# self-righteous



## sapere_aude (May 18, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> H κρατική τηλεόραση τα σπάει σήμερα:
> You're terribly self-righteous sometimes. > Μερικές φορές είσαι τρομερά αυτοδίκαιη.



Η απόδοση του _self-righteous_ στο Penguin/G-Word είναι μάλλον ελλιπής: *"φαρισαϊκός, κατά προσποίηση ευλαβής"*. Μα δεν είναι πάντα phoney ο/η self-righteous, ούτε τίθεται πάντα θέμα _ευλάβειας_. Αλήθεια, πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά αυτός/-ή που πιστεύει (και το δείχνει) ότι οι πράξεις του/της είναι σωστές/ενάρετες ενώ των άλλων δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2009)

Πάντως και το righteous σχεδόν παντού με αρνητική έννοια το βρίσκω, πόσο μάλλον το self-righteous.

Να συνεισφέρω επίσης ότι τα γερμανικά λεξικά μου μού δίνουν στο (σχεδόν!) αντίστοιχο _*selbstgerecht *_το _*«προκατειλημμένος υπέρ του εαυτού του»*_ (που δύσκολα θα το έλεγα ποτέ μου, όσο προκατειλημμένος υπέρ του εαυτού μου και αν ήμουν).


----------



## sapere_aude (May 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως και το righteous σχεδόν παντού με αρνητική έννοια το βρίσκω, πόσο μάλλον το self-righteous.



Αναμφίβολα έχει αρνητική έννοια, όχι όμως επειδή ο _s-r_ είναι κατ' ανάγκη υποκριτής και φαρισαίος, αλλά επειδή το παίζει holier-than-thou. 
(Φαίνεται ότι και το _s-r_ και το _h-t-t_ αναφέρονταν αρχικά σε ευλάβεια, χριστιανική ηθική κλπ, αλλά στη λίγο-πολύ secular εποχή μας η χρήση τους επεκτάθηκε και πιο πέρα.)


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Αναμφίβολα έχει αρνητική έννοια, όχι όμως επειδή ο _s-r_ είναι κατ' ανάγκη υποκριτής και φαρισαίος, αλλά επειδή το παίζει holier-than-thou.



Οι Φαρισαίοι (οι κανονικοί) δεν ήταν κατ'ανάγκη υποκριτές, αλλα πίστευαν ότι έιναι καλυτεροι από τους άλλους- ειδικά στα θρησκευτικά ζητήματα- και με αυτή την έννοια έχει περάσει στη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Οι Φαρισαίοι (οι κανονικοί) δεν ήταν κατ'ανάγκη υποκριτές, αλλα πίστευαν ότι έιναι καλυτεροι από τους άλλους- ειδικά στα θρησκευτικά ζητήματα- και με αυτή την έννοια έχει περάσει στη γλώσσα μας.



Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος για το τελευταίο. Θα μπορούσα να αποκαλέσω _φαρισαίο_ ένα ειλικρινή, ειλικρινέστατο χορτοφάγο που μου κάνει κήρυγμα αφ' υψηλού; Τι θα καταλάβαινε ο μέσος χορτοφάγος; Προφανώς ότι τον θεωρώ υποκριτή. Ενώ στα αγγλικά μπορώ κάλλιστα να του πω ότι είναι self-righteous.

_[ΜΕΛ Φυτράκη]_
*φαρισαίος:* (μτφ.) ψευδοευλαβής / (μτφ.) δόλιος, υποκριτής

_[ΛΚΝ:]_
*φαρισαίος:* (μτφ.) άτομο που η συμπεριφορά του χαρακτηρίζεται από την επιφανειακή και υποκριτική τήρηση των τύπων (της ηθικής, της ευγένειας κτλ.)· υποκριτής.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος για το τελευταίο. Θα μπορούσα να αποκαλέσω _φαρισαίο_ ένα ειλικρινή, ειλικρινέστατο χορτοφάγο που μου κάνει κήρυγμα αφ' υψηλού; Τι θα καταλάβαινε ο μέσος χορτοφάγος; Προφανώς ότι τον θεωρώ υποκριτή. Ενώ στα αγγλικά μπορώ κάλλιστα να του πω ότι είναι self-righteous.



Σ'αυτή την περιπτωση τον λες ξερόλα 
Αλλά παραθετεις το ψευδευλαβής για συνωνυμο, αν θεωρήσουμε ότι κι η χορτοφαγία ειναι θρησκεία...


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 18, 2009)

Self-righteous είναι ο ισχυρογνώμων, αυτός που πιστεύει ότι έχει πάντα δίκιο κι ότι κάνει τα πάντα τέλεια.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2009)

Magenta Polylexicon: δικαιοφανής | που έχει πάντα δίκιο | στενόμυαλος ηθικολόγος | φαρισαϊκός
Σταφυλίδης: υποκριτικός | φαρισαϊκός
Collins: αυτάρεσκος


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Self-righteous είναι ο ισχυρογνώμων, αυτός που πιστεύει ότι έχει πάντα δίκιο κι ότι κάνει τα πάντα τέλεια.



O ισχυρογνωμων είναι ο επίμονος, ο πεισματάρης κλπ. 
Φυσικά άμα ταιριαζει στο κέιμενο το βάζεις. 
Το οποίο μας παέι στο άλλο θέμα: δε σημάινει απαρίατητ αότι πρέπει να βρούμε μια λέξη που ταιριάζει 100% στο self-righeous, είναι λίγο σα να λέμε ότι δεν υπάρχει στα αγγλικά λέξη για το φιλότιμος (άρα έιναι αφιλότιμοι οι ξενοι). Η λέξη όπως τη χρησιμοποιέι η μία γλώσσα μπορεί να μην υπάρχει, αλλά υπάρχουν άλλες που καλύπτουν το νόημα. 

Εχω κάτι γνωστους πολύ self-righeous και υποκριτές ξερόλες τους είχαμε χαρακτηρίσει.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε να εξετάσουμε τα _υπεροπτικός_ και _υπερφίαλος_. Όλο και κάπου θα ταιριάζουν.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 18, 2009)

Ε, ναι, εντάξει, δεν χρειάζεται να το ψειρίσουμε και τόσο. Ό,τι σου πάει στο κείμενό σου βάζεις. Μπορείς, π.χ., να βάλεις και «κομπορρήμων».

Η μετάφραση δεν είναι η τοποθέτηση νέων ετικετών σε ήδη γνωστά πράγματα —νόμος μέγιστος!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως και το righteous σχεδόν παντού με αρνητική έννοια το βρίσκω, πόσο μάλλον το self-righteous.



Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα για το righteous, κυρίως θετικό. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το self- που το οικειοποιείται αυθαίρετα το μετατρέπει σε αρνητικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα για το righteous, κυρίως θετικό. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το self- που το οικειοποιείται αυθαίρετα το μετατρέπει σε αρνητικό.



Φυσικά! Κάπου ταξίδευα μάλλον...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Το _righteous_ έχει θεολογική ρίζα και αναφέρεται στον ενάρετο, αυτόν που στη βίβλο ονομάζεται _δίκαιος_. Για παράδειγμα εδώ. Αλλά και εδώ. 

Τώρα, ο self-righteous δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι κάποιος που θεωρεί ότι είναι, ή απλώς παριστάνει, τον ενάρετο/δίκαιο/ανώτερο των άλλων. Δηλαδή ένας υποκριτής. Ή ιησουίτης, όπως λέγαμε κάποτε. Και η συμπεριφορά του είναι ιησουίτικη.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2014)

Παρότι το _αυτοδίκαιος_ δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει το self-righteous, το self-righteousness μπορεί κατά τη γνώμη μου να αποδοθεί _αυτοδικαίωση_. Με αναγωγή τώρα, νομίζω ότι το self-righteous μπορεί σε κάποιες από τις περιπτώσεις όπου λειτουργεί ως επίθετο να αποδοθεί, δίπλα σε όλα τα άλλα που αναφέρθηκαν, _αυτοδικαιωνόμενος_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Το _self-righteousness_ είναι υποκρισία, φαρισαϊσμός, αλλά ειδικότερα η αίσθηση ηθικής ανωτερότητας σε σχέση με τους άλλους. Η _αυτοδικαίωση_ είναι διαδικασία με την οποία φτάνεις να νιώθεις ότι δικαιώθηκες για αυτά που έκανες ή πίστευες. Ίσως έχει κάτι και από αυτοεπικύρωση (self-validation). Είναι κάτι που κάνεις ο ίδιος για τον εαυτό σου, με δικές σου ενέργειες; Ή γίνεται με ενέργειες των άλλων; 

Στα παραδείγματα του διαδικτύου διαβάζω:


Ο αυτοδικαιούμενος άνθρωπος έχει κέντρο της σκέψης του και των ενεργειών του την δικαίωση του εαυτού του και μόνο.
Δεν ήταν κακός ο Φαρισαίος. Τηρούσε το νόμο, ζούσε ηθική ζωή, και ευχαριστούσε το Θεό γι’ αυτό. Ποιο ήταν το λάθος του; Δύο ήταν τα λάθη του: Η αυτοδικαίωση, και η κατάκριση. Και ήταν χειρότερα από όλες τις «βαριές» (λεγόμενες) αμαρτίες, επειδή αυτός που νομίζει πως είναι δίκαιος, πώς θα ζητήσει συγχώρεση για να ελεηθεί; Έτσι, ο Φαρισαίος τής παραβολής, (όπως κάνουν σήμερα κάποιοι κατήγοροι τής Ορθοδοξίας, θεωρώντας όλους τους άλλους αμαρτωλούς και τον εαυτό τους δίκαιο), διατήρησε τις αμαρτίες του. Και δεν έβλεπε καν, πως και μόνο η κατάκριση που έκανε εναντίον τού τελώνη, ή των άλλων ανθρώπων, ήταν αμαρτία.

Στο ίδιο μοτίβο κινούνται και οι άλλες χρήσεις: αυτοδικαίωση φαίνεται να είναι η διαδικασία με την οποία εμείς οι ίδιοι δικαιολογούμε τις ενέργειές μας. Άρα διαφέρει από το _self-righteousness_ μόνο στο ότι το αγγλικό δείχνει το πώς νιώθεις και το ελληνικό τη διαδικασία που αναλαμβάνεις.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2014)

Δεν συμφωνώ με την ερμηνεία της πρώτης φράσης που παρέθεσες, που λέει: _Ο αυτοδικαιούμενος άνθρωπος έχει κέντρο της σκέψης του και των ενεργειών του την δικαίωση του εαυτού του και μόνο._ Δεν είναι το θέμα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχεις κέντρο της σκέψης σου τη δικαίωση όλου του κόσμου (πολύ πολιτικό μου φαίνεται αυτό), αλλά ότι δεν μπορείς εσύ ο ίδιος να δικαιώσεις, δηλ. να δικάσεις και να κρίνεις δίκαιο, τον εαυτό σου. Πρέπει να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος, δηλ. ο Θεός. Εσύ πρέπει να νιώθεις αμαρτωλός και να μην κρίνεις ούτε καν τους άλλους, γιατί ένας είναι ο Κριτής.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τη διαφορά της διαδικασίας από το αποτέλεσμα (από το πώς νιώθεις), νομίζω έχει τόσο λίγη σημασία όσο η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις λέξεις μετάφραση και μετάφρασμα. Δηλ. η αυτοδικαίωση που, κατ' εσέ, αφορά μόνο τη διαδικασία, μπορεί αβίαστα να συμπεριλάβει το αποτέλεσμα της διαδικασίας, δηλ. το πώς νιώθεις στο τέλος της.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Κοίτα, έβαλα στην τύχη μια φράση που πίστευα ότι θα τη βρω να χρησιμοποιείται και έκανα διάνα: irritated by the self-righteousness. Δεν θα τη μετέφραζα με την _αυτοδικαίωση_, αλλά μπορεί και να τη χρησιμοποιώ διαφορετικά από τον άλλο κόσμο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2014)

Παρέλειψα να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν θεωρώ το _αυτοδικαίωση_ πασπαρτού απόδοση του αγγλικού όρου, απλώς άλλη μια δυνατότητα κοντά στις άλλες. Ακόμα, να επισημάνω ότι δεν θεωρώ τα self-righteousness και hypocrisy ως απολύτως συνώνυμα, ούτε τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά. Η υποκρισία δεν προκύπτει μόνο από αίσθηση αυτοδικαίωσης, πολύ συχνά (πολύ συχνότερα, θα έλεγα) είναι μια καθαρή διπροσωπία χωρίς ίχνος αισθήματος ηθικής ανωτερότητας. Άρα, όταν αυτό το τελευταία αίσθημα υπάρχει, η απόδοση _υποκρισία_ με αφήνει ανικανοποίητο, ότι παρααδίκησα τον self-righteous. Εξαρτάται βέβαια πάντοτε από τις αποχρώσεις που δίνουν τα συμφραζόμενα στη λέξη και στον άνθρωπο που χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Costas said:


> Παρέλειψα να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν θεωρώ το _αυτοδικαίωση_ πασπαρτού απόδοση του αγγλικού όρου, απλώς άλλη μια δυνατότητα κοντά στις άλλες. Ακόμα, να επισημάνω ότι δεν θεωρώ τα self-righteousness και hypocrisy ως απολύτως συνώνυμα, ούτε τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά. Η υποκρισία δεν προκύπτει μόνο από αίσθηση αυτοδικαίωσης, πολύ συχνά (πολύ συχνότερα, θα έλεγα) είναι μια καθαρή διπροσωπία χωρίς ίχνος αισθήματος ηθικής ανωτερότητας. Άρα, όταν αυτό το τελευταία αίσθημα υπάρχει, η απόδοση _υποκρισία_ με αφήνει ανικανοποίητο, ότι παρααδίκησα τον self-righteous. Εξαρτάται βέβαια πάντοτε από τις αποχρώσεις που δίνουν τα συμφραζόμενα στη λέξη και στον άνθρωπο που χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι.



+1. Ακριβώς με αυτή τη λογική έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την _αυτοδικαίωση —_και σχετικές περιφράσεις όπως την _αίσθηση αυτοδικαίωσης_, που πάντως απαντώνται συχνά σε εκκλησιαστικά κείμενα (και όχι μόνο) με αφορμή την παραβολή του τελώνη και του Φαρισαίου, πολλές φορές παρέα με την _ετεροκατάκριση, _για την εντύπωση ηθικής ανωτερότητας του αυτοδικαιούμενου_—_ για το self-righteousness, πάντα ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα και όσα στοιχεία έχω για όποιον χαρακτηρίζει. Εφόσον λείπει η διπροσωπία, ο πλήρης φαρισαϊσμός, δηλαδή ο self-righteous αναλαμβάνει αυθαίρετα κι ετσιθελικά, _πιστεύοντας_ ότι του ανήκει αυτοδικαίως, το προνόμιο του ακατάκριτου κριτή. Άλλοτε πάλι καταφεύγω στο _αφ' υψηλού_, στο «έχει μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό του», στην _αίσθηση_ _ηθικής ανωτερότητας_ ή σε ό,τι άλλο μου κατέβει εκείνη τη στιγμή ανάλογα με την περίσταση. Ευτυχώς κατεβάζει ακόμα το ξερό μου, αλλά ακριβές αντίστοιχο δεν έχω σταντάρει ακόμα, αφού δεν έχουμε και το _αυτοδικαιωματικό_.

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, η _αυτοδικαίωση_ προέρχεται από το _δικαιούμαι αφεαυτού εκ των προτέρων_, όχι από το _δικαιώνω τον εαυτό μου εκ των υστέρων_, αυτή όμως η διάκριση πρέπει να φαίνεται από άλλα στοιχεία στο κείμενο (ή στην εικόνα που συνοδεύει), γι' αυτό η χρήση της θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή για να βεβαιωθώ ότι το ίδιο θα καταλάβει και ο αναγνώστης ή ο θεατής.

Τον αυτοδίκαιο πάντως για το self-righteous, που ήταν η αφορμή για το νήμα, δεν τον έχω βάλει στο στόμα μου ούτε έχει βγει από το πληκτρολόγιό μου.


----------

